# Distributor cap oil leak



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

:waving:about 6 months ago i replaced my ditributor cap and rotor,the oring between the cap and ditributor was rotted,brittle ,and broke apart,i called nissan to get a new oring,i was informed that you cant get the oring-its part of the whole distributor,car drives perfect,so i used RTV sealant on cap end and mating serface,BUT 6 MONTHS LATER,OIL IS REALLY LEAKING FROM UNDER CAP-WHAT'S GOING ON ANYONE KNOW WHAT I CAN DO,OR WHATS WRONG?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think you should be able to get a replacement o ring to suit at an auto accessory or engineering supply shop.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

billyfrazier said:


> :waving:about 6 months ago i replaced my ditributor cap and rotor,the oring between the cap and ditributor was rotted,brittle ,and broke apart,i called nissan to get a new oring,i was informed that you cant get the oring-its part of the whole distributor,car drives perfect,so i used RTV sealant on cap end and mating serface,BUT 6 MONTHS LATER,OIL IS REALLY LEAKING FROM UNDER CAP-WHAT'S GOING ON ANYONE KNOW WHAT I CAN DO,OR WHATS WRONG?


Excess crankcase pressure can blow oil through the internals to the distributor. Its due to nobody replacing the @##$%% hard to get to PCV valve which is below the intake manifold above oil filter housing. This will cause that internal distributor leak which will soon ruin the ignition module that is integral to the distributor.

Talk to a Nissan tech you can confirm this. You will needed to get a used good or reman distributor and replace the PCV valve. No way around it.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for the info-the (*$%#* pcv valve i have yet to be able to get to,my car is super maintained,and thats the one thing i cant get to,as a matter of fact will it make your car run bad,mine is kinda shaky at idle-not manifold gasket-im one of the lucky ones,i want to get that valve done,CAN I SEE IT WHEN I REMOVE MY OIL FILTER AT MY NEXT CHANGE? AND WHAT IS THIS BREATHER THING CONNECTED TO IT?


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

billyfrazier said:


> thanks for the info-the (*$%#* pcv valve i have yet to be able to get to,my car is super maintained,and thats the one thing i cant get to,as a matter of fact will it make your car run bad,mine is kinda shaky at idle-not manifold gasket-im one of the lucky ones,i want to get that valve done,CAN I SEE IT WHEN I REMOVE MY OIL FILTER AT MY NEXT CHANGE? AND WHAT IS THIS BREATHER THING CONNECTED TO IT?


Its almost impossible to get to without unbolting the oil filter housing or the intake manifold. I think Nissan planned it that way :lame: . 
Its only easy to get to when this engine is in the pickup or 240sx inline position instead of transverse mounted.
I did mine while doing the intake gaskets , but like I said it can be done by unbolting the oil housing and finding it above that under intake . You would need a gasket for either method. The oil in the distributor could be causing the rough running. You may also have some cracked vacuum hoses on the intake are ,check them out . I found 3 hoses bad while doing the intake job. 
The PCV system diagrams in the factory shop manual are crap too. :wtf:
The valve is in the breather seperator directly above the filter and just behind the engine belts area . It attaches to a hose that goes up to the intake manifold on the top rear of the engine . Some manuals show the PCV valve being there on the top of the intake but they are all wrong its never been there. Good luck.


----------

